# MY 2018 Phone Box



## VorsprungDur (Apr 6, 2018)

Was pleasantly surprised to find that my Samsung S8 Plus fits and charges wirelessly.

It also reminds you that the phone is still in the car when you turn off the engine.

Shame that Android Auto / Car Play isn't activated.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Best part is you can have 2 phone at once connected.
The wireless charging is slow..


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Toshiba said:


> The wireless charging is slow..


Better to have it slow than not at all. :lol: My PhoneBox does not wireless charge. Even though I was promised at the dealers. 

Had to buy a Audi Cable specifically for phonebox so I can charge it during drive.


----------



## archieatkins (Dec 9, 2017)

My iPhone X also charges and fits. Nice addition.

though i can't seem to read texts or get other notifications, it mutes my phone and i can't change ringtones or anything


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

I get text alerts which I can read from the VC and use Siri to send them via a long press on the voice command button on the steering wheel, all on the iPhone 7.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You don't need phonebox for that, that's part of the BT functionality


----------



## VorsprungDur (Apr 6, 2018)

scott65742 said:


> I get text alerts which I can read from the VC and use Siri to send them via a long press on the voice command button on the steering wheel, all on the iPhone 7.


Do you have Smartphone Interface enabled?


----------



## VorsprungDur (Apr 6, 2018)

captainhero17 said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > The wireless charging is slow..
> ...


You should have two USB ports, the cable you can use with them does not need to be Audi specific.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

VorsprungDur said:


> captainhero17 said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


I know. I had to buy the audi one because I tried many others and they simply dont fit normally with my iPhone 6s. The Audi one is bendy and can corner the plastic parts. So it fits nicely. Im talking about charging my phone via USB ports not wirelessly. Since my phone box cannot do that.


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

captainhero17 said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > The wireless charging is slow..
> ...


I suspect it will be your phone. To wireless charge it needs Qi inductive charging


----------



## VorsprungDur (Apr 6, 2018)

Pugliese said:


> captainhero17 said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


For wireless charging an iPhone 6S would need a special case.

Something like this: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Wireless-Recei ... 6s+qi+case


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

[/quote]

I suspect it will be your phone. To wireless charge it needs Qi inductive charging[/quote]

For wireless charging an iPhone 6S would need a special case.

Something like this: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Wireless-Recei ... 6s+qi+case[/quote]

I bought the offcial Audi case for Qi charging. But the 2015 tt models did not have QI charging as a feature in phone box. Its a feature that was introduced in 2016 models onwards.
I found that out the hard way.


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

captainhero17 said:


> I bought the offcial Audi case for Qi charging. But the 2015 tt models did not have QI charging as a feature in phone box. Its a feature that was introduced in 2016 models onwards.
> I found that out the hard way.


But you said the dealer said it had wireless charging, which it didn't, so I would ask for some sort of comp. The dealers talk so much c**p just to get a sale, don't let them get away with it.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Pugliese said:


> captainhero17 said:
> 
> 
> > I bought the offcial Audi case for Qi charging. But the 2015 tt models did not have QI charging as a feature in phone box. Its a feature that was introduced in 2016 models onwards.
> ...


No, not exactly. I bought the car second hand via the Audi website back 2016. If you ever visited their second hand car website you would see that they list all the car equipment for each car offered. You can click on the equipment individually to get some more details (same as the "configurator" option for new cars).

Since I was buying in 2016, all the models from that year onward had Qi Charging in phonebox. And they updated the description to the "phone box" feature mentioning QI charging. They didn't make a separate description or clause to warn people that QI charge is ( >2016) 

Thats ok I would be crazy to refuse that car for not having a QI charging. I got it for a steal because it was a company car. So it had crazy amounts of extras. Next best thing for my budget was a 2.0TFSI Stronic with just the nav as option 2016. :lol:


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

captainhero17 said:


> Pugliese said:
> 
> 
> > captainhero17 said:
> ...


I agree, no grounds for nailing them to the mast over it! Anyway the rate of charge is really slow. I run a USB Fast Charger running Qualcomm 4+ tech through the 12v socket and that charges real quick and although I have not timed it, it will fully charge in under an hour


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

I agree, no grounds for nailing them to the mast over it! Anyway the rate of charge is really slow. I run a USB Fast Charger running Qualcomm 4+ tech through the 12v socket and that charges real quick and although I have not timed it, it will fully charge in under an hour[/quote]

Yeah, I bought the Audi cable (the one which can bend the plastic parts). If fits nicely in to the phone box and charges pretty nicely too. Yeah I heard a lot of people complain that the wireless charging is slow.

Now the effectiveness of the phone box for signal boosting. Now that is still debatable. :lol:


----------

